

HP confirms breakup, layoffs hit an entire Google’s worth of employees - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/10/hp-confirms-breakup-layoffs-hit-an-entire-googles-worth-of-employees/

======
jonifico
Well, that a good bunch of people who used to have a job. A real shame to see
what bad management can do.

